# Trying to Stay Warm.



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Two days ago it was 70 (f), this morning was 18. I can keep most of me from freezing, but my hands. 
Does anyone have a secret way to keep hands (fingers) from freezing, yet still be able to measure out feed and fill hay nets?
I have a fairly high pain tolerance, but the pain from frozen digits gets me!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Gloves? Personally I like the thin cheapy cotton gloves you put on children. They seem to keep my fingers warm while I'm working. If I'm going to be standing around or its really good I love my under armor gloves. Even fitted riding gloves work well for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I live in Florida and we even have some mornings when I need gloves, 50 down here is to cold for me lol. I like wearing mechanics gloves they let you have gripping ability and you don't lose much mobility.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

It's just as cold in Oklahoma. I wore my riding gloves yesterday for grooming/longing etc and kept my hands in my thick down jacket whenever I didn't need them. It worked pretty well.

Hopefully it's not going to be like this all winter. Burrrrrr.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I haven't found any gloves that keeps my hands warm, and are functional while doing chores at the barn. I do have some that have pockets in them for the hand warmers, but you can forget about measuring feed out and such with them on. I have Raynaud's syndrome so it's very challenging for me. Hope you find something that keeps your hands warm.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's all about layering and avoiding synthetics. PLUS, get dressed where it is cool and don't go in and out of a heated building. *Sweat is your BIGGEST enemy! *
I start with stripping all of the way down. Wear loose underwear to trap your own warm air right next to your body. I like to wear long underwear pants and then put on sweat pants. Most of the winter these keep me warm enough. Make sure that you wear something like a long sleeved, cotton t shirt as your first shirt layer.
You will NEED some wool. Most stores sell woold socks. If the tag says "WOOL-85%, NYLON-15%" this works well bc the Nylon is the elastic to keep the socks up.
If you are small, check our Army Surplus stores. Most of the larger surplus wool sweaters are pretty much gone, at least where I live, but using one of these are your second layer over the t shirt keep you VERY warm. I would top this with an oversized sweatshirt.
Buy A gator. Here are some possibilities:
Winter Cozy Helmet Cover - Statelinetack.com
First Lite Merino Wool Lightweight Neck Gator by First Lite for $35.00 | Diggs Outdoors
BUY EVERYTHING BIGGER THAN YOUR NEED!! You won't be warm if the clothes are tight.
Buy an oversized vest. I'm about to convert a very old and holey green army blanket into a vest, now that I've cleaned my house for the holiday and gotten my wintering for my animals about done. Buy one in the men's department and get one with inside and outside pockets so you won't lose your keys of phone in the snow. =b
I do my winter chores almost exclusively in old sneakers. Only when the snow is deep do I put on boots. You will have wasted your money on nice riding boots if you wear them do muck stalls bc they are the warmest shoes that you own.
ALSO, accumulate as many wool and cotten socks together where you change to got outside and do your chores. Find a place to hang them to dry bc if you wash them every time you wear them they will only last 1/2 of the time that mine do.
If you drive to take care of your horse, bring a bag with your outside clothes and completely strip and change your clothes at the barn, and then change back to your driving clothes when it's time to read. COVER YOUR HEAD and cover your hands.
If you layer right, you will be very warm and will probably have to take off a top layer once in awhile to be comfortable. =D


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Those hand warmy things


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh, I can do the rest of me pretty darn good. Yes, layers! I have come to adore flannel lined jeans, with leggings underneath. Multiple socks, I sleep with socks on. Otherwise I don't sleep.:shock:
Hat reminds me of Russian movies, snaps under chin. Often like the full ski mask, under hat. 
Hands are the problem. Small hands, hard to find gloves that fit. Extra length on fingers hampers any fine work. The best fit is the driving gloves you can get at any store, with thinsulate. They can do a decent job, warmth wise, but just don't cut it in hard cold. I'm one of those people with cold hands and feet unless it's downright hot.
This is just one of those things that come with having horses at home. Either you go out, no matter what the weather, or the animals don't eat. The only time I ever had anybody feed for me was when I was in the hospital. My kids don't miss meals.
I know I'm preachin' to the choir! It would just be nice to figure how to do it, in cold weather, without pain.:think:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

KsKatt, keep working on your layers. If you are dressed a little bit too warm your hands will not get cold. This is my 29th winter feeding horses myself. I spent the first 14 years driving out, and the last 14 years walking from the house to the barn. I, too, do all of the feedings, but DD's have been living with us and they have helped, too.
Glovewise, you could also use those cheap stretchy gloves UNDER suede/cotton work gloves. If you have poor circulation, check out this company. They sell silk, wool and mix undergarments, gloves, socks, and clothes. You may want to buy a pair of silk gloves to wear under your other gloves. A bit pricey, but silk is the thinnest super warm material.
Search Results on 'silk gloves' | WinterSilks
=D 
Here's wishing you some nice hot tea with honey to weather this cold snap!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm wondering if these gloves might help us folks with extra cold, painful hands.

Raynaud's Diseaase | Reduce Reynaud's Attacks | RaynaudsGloves.com


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

A couple human medical type friends of mine have speculated I may have Raynaulds...doesn't seem worth it to bother getting actually diagnosed though. Big things for me, along with layers, is slightly overdressing- no so I am sweating, but just barely not. That along with proper leggings/long johns seems to help a lot with my feet. Otherwise I have to gently warm them for an hour after I get back in to get circulation going again. I cannot sleep if my feet are cold- I use a snugglesafe to warm them every night all winter.

I feel you on the hands though- that is the toughest. I use the cheapie kids gloves while I am doing fine work, put thicker warm gloves or pockets with hand warmers in them when I am not needing to actually use my fingers (walking back and forth, watching the horses, etc) and then, when my fingers are frozen and painful, I pull off all the gloves and shove my hands under my clothes against the bare skin on my neck or belly (yes, that is uncomfortable, but less so than the pain in my hands) until I can feel/move them again. Repeat several times each outing.

Then I go home and huggle a hot cup of something when I get home to get the circulation actually going properly again. I might have to look into those silk gloves. There has got to be a better way. I have it down well enough that I don't feel cold in my body... my hands just don't keep up with the rest of me.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

dkb - if you try those gloves, please let us know how they work / don't work. I also have Raynaud's. So far, my best success is no gloves - it's either mitts or nothing. Honestly I have found the restriction in most gloves to aggravate the Raynaud's.

Sharpie - if you have Raynaud's and you drink coffee - stop! When I finally figured out my trouble, I did get some medication for it which works, but it's high blood pressure meds and it kind of scares me. I did some research and read that caffeine aggravates Raynaud's. After about three years of experimenting, I have found that it's only the caffeine in coffee that does it for me. So I have only one cup of coffee a week at most (Saturday morning "me" time). But I can drink regular tea, pepsi and eat chocolate. So, for me anyway, it's not all caffeine, just coffee specific. 

I went from having numb fingers in July, to being able to work without mitts at temperatures close to freezing. A world of difference!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

NorthernMama said:


> Sharpie - if you have Raynaud's and you drink coffee - stop! ... I went from having numb fingers in July, to being able to work without mitts at temperatures close to freezing. A world of difference!


Your words cause me emotional angst. Coffee is very, very dear to me, not just for taste, but ritual, family tradition, what I do with friends... have I mentioned I grew up outside Seattle? It is ingrained in my life. But the horrible pins/needles/pain when circulation comes back is a pretty compelling argument too. I honestly don't know which carries more weight... I've heard that caffeine can aggravate it before, but you know how it is- everything is bad for you and is going to kill you anyway, so I willfully ignored it as more white noise (and wishful thinking maybe). 

What I really want is a solution where my hands don't turn white/splotchy AND I get to keep my coffee. I will keep your words in mind, and when it gets bad enough this winter that the pain outweighs my love for coffee, I'll give it a try. How long after cutting out coffee/caffeine was it before you noticed a difference? I only drink 2-3 cups a day... so not as bad as some, but definitely not insignificant either.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I noticed a difference within a week of going cold turkey. I used to drink anywhere from 2 - 6 cups a day. Honestly, I have switched to tea and the only time I miss it is with birthday cake or the occasional odd time I get nostalgic. I really do enjoy my one cup a week. Actually, I'm sure I enjoy it even more now  The real game changer was when I had gone months without regularly drinking coffee and then thought: ah what the heck? I'll go back to just one coffee a day for the morning and see how it goes. Well, that lasted about 2 weeks I think and I went back to my tea, happily!

The secret to tea is to find a kind you like. I like Earl Grey, Earl Grey or Earl Grey. I tried all those herbal things (ick), never been too keen on Orange Pekoe and can't stand green tea. My cup of tea is very pleasurable now.

I know what you mean about traditions, socializing, etc. But I have gotten so used to it, that's not an issue anymore. I will, on special occasions treat myself to an extra coffee (birthdays, after a special dinner with desert, special outing...) Those times are even more dear now and my coffee is like my secret pleasure now!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Here in montana if we get 70 degrees we pray that it stays for the whole day. 
Hand warmers and nice gloves are the only cure.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sharpie - P.S. don't bother with decaf coffee. It tastes like crap! Better to enjoy a REAL cup of coffee once a week, than decaf garbage every day.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The gloves I wear are made by Tillman. Well insulated with a layer of plastic inside. No wet hands if handling water buckets. They are a little big which makes them easy to slip off if a bare hand is needed. I'd tried just about everything on the market and found these to be the best for chores. For walking and talking I wear the wool hunter's mitts with half fingers that fit into a pocket that opens up. They are flannel lined and very warm.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Chemical hand warmers. There don't seem to be any gloves on Earth that work by themselves.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Wool is the warmest. My wool jacket with polar fleece lining (more like good flannelette) is much warmer than my double nylon jackets rated to -40. Once the nylon gets cold, the cold radiates inward. Not so with the wool.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

NorthernMama said:


> dkb - if you try those gloves, please let us know how they work / don't work. I also have Raynaud's. So far, my best success is no gloves - it's either mitts or nothing. Honestly I have found the restriction in most gloves to aggravate the Raynaud's.
> 
> Sharpie - if you have Raynaud's and you drink coffee - stop! When I finally figured out my trouble, I did get some medication for it which works, but it's high blood pressure meds and it kind of scares me. I did some research and read that caffeine aggravates Raynaud's. After about three years of experimenting, I have found that it's only the caffeine in coffee that does it for me. So I have only one cup of coffee a week at most (Saturday morning "me" time). But I can drink regular tea, pepsi and eat chocolate. So, for me anyway, it's not all caffeine, just coffee specific.
> 
> I went from having numb fingers in July, to being able to work without mitts at temperatures close to freezing. A world of difference!


 Yes, I will definitely let you know if I decide to purchase those gloves. At that price, they will have to keep my hands real warm, or they will be returned! I do agree with you that some gloves seem restrictive and make my hands worse. However, I have a pair that fit slightly loose and are lined with Thinsulate that help better than wearing no gloves at all. Actual heat on my hands such as the hand warmers or holding a hot cup of something helps better than anything! As far as coffee goes, you have me thinking about cutting back. I love my coffee, so it will be very hard!


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

Zexious said:


> Those hand warmy things


Yep. Those allow me to groom and ride with gloves thin enough to feel what I'm doing and still keep my hands warm. I have the ones for feet but with my fleece lined riding boots I haven't needed them yet.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

While we're on the subject of cold fingers, how about cold toes? I had ordered these boots a couple of days before I ran across the Raynaud's gloves. Should be receiving them this week. Sure hope I like them! 

Muck Boot Women's Arctic Sport Mid Winter Boot - Purple | ****'S Sporting Goods


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorel Glacier for when it's below -15 celcius. They have really thick soles which makes a huge difference when it's -40 celcius! 

Above those temps, I just buy the lined rubber boots from Cdn Tire or Mark's. The Sorel's make me sweat when its warmer than -15, so I need two pairs of winter boots.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I often wear my fleecy lined crocs until the snow is too deep. A neighbor lady made me two pairs of footless leg warmers. I wished she'd followed the directions as they should pull up above the knees because they slide down and stack on the lower leg. She made them a little shorter, not realizing how they work. No extra bulk in the boots yet extra warmth around the ankles and lower legs. I like these under snow pants. Speaking of which - I bo't a good pair of men's (need the leg length) chestwarmer pants at Can. Tire. Wore them yesterday while cold and windy - legs were toasty warm, chest was protected as I was facing into the wind to go to the horses. They are also waterproof as they are a very tight weave.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've found that they make foot warmers (like the hand warmers) that are insoles you can stick inside your boot.

http://www.amazon.com/Grabber-Foot-Warmer-Small/dp/B0049HWK80

They work fairly well, but I think quality boots are the key to keeping your feet warm.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a pair of leather riding gloves that I wear anytime the temperature gets into the 40s . When I bought them last year I purposely went for a size smaller so they would be extra snug. Works well and I don't really notice that they're on.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I recently bought some beige Rag Wool Mittens/Gloves. They have the tipless gloves and grippers, whatever you call the little black pads that give you grip?? Anyway, they also have a mittens cover folded back that you can put over your fingertips when they get cold. My hands freeze in the winter...literally...and these have worked for me so far.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

DKB & Sharpie: I had my coffee this morning... within a couple of hours, one of my fingers was going numb...  I guess I can't even have my one coffee a week now. Last one I had was over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ebony, I think you and I wear the same style of mitts. I find them warmer than regular wool mitts.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Ebony, I think you and I wear the same style of mitts. I find them warmer than regular wool mitts.


Definitely! I rode for 3 hours the other day in subzero temperatures and my fingers weren't cold at all! Felt bad for my sister with her cheap little cotton gloves, freezing...guess she should buy some too...


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

NorthernMama said:


> DKB & Sharpie: I had my coffee this morning... within a couple of hours, one of my fingers was going numb...  I guess I can't even have my one coffee a week now. Last one I had was over 2 weeks ago.


 

Oh, my I hate to hear that. Coffee has been a part of my life since I was a kid, and I'm no spring chicken now. I can't imagine starting my day off without it. It's the first thing I want as soon as my feet hit the floor. Two cups in the morning and two cups in the afternoon, without it I have caffeine withdrawal in the form of headaches.

It's 24* this morning with a light dusting of snow. I know that is considered warm to some of you folks, but it's a little chilly for my part of Texas!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

dkb811 said:


> I haven't found any gloves that keeps my hands warm, and are functional while doing chores at the barn. I do have some that have pockets in them for the hand warmers, but you can forget about measuring feed out and such with them on. I have Raynaud's syndrome so it's very challenging for me. Hope you find something that keeps your hands warm.


I wear the fingerless wool gloves till it gets really cold. Then i have gloves that I put those hand warmers in , against my palm and the glove, keeps my hands toasty warm! I have to be careful how cold my hands get as I have arthritis in my joints and after the car accident in June, having broke my left wrist, that too bothers me so warm it is!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I also vote for the Alyaska rag wool fingerless gloves with the mitten flap! The best thing I found so far and be able to have functional fingers. I also stick hand warmers in the mitten flap.
Another thing I do is buy the army surplus wool gloves and double them. But make sure you buy them big enough so they are not tight on your hands otherwise they won't stay warm. An advantage to wool is that it will stay warmer than cotton is they get wet.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds like rag wool gloves and hand warmers are winning out! Corporal's suggestion on silk glove liners is worth checking out also.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Viranh said:


> Chemical hand warmers. There don't seem to be any gloves on Earth that work by themselves.


I agree. If you can't get your hands warm inside of your gloves you SHOULD use hand warmers. I say, ANYTHING that works! =D


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

We have some very warm, light, unrestrictive gloves used for mountain climbing, which we got from a mountain / trails specialist store. It's microfibre material and black and featherlight, and lets you do most chores.

Thin cotton undergloves are unrestrictive, let you do fine tasks and are better than bare hands.

Also, are your feet warm? Unless your feet are toasty, your hands are going to be much colder... peripheral circulation has to be looked at as a whole!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I love how this discussion keeps going, even while I was internetless!:lol:
I think I hit on a problem for many of us.:shock:
It took lots of trials with socks and boots to find what keeps the tootsies warm enough. In a way feet aren't as hard because you can layer and use thick socks. Being able to use the fingers makes it difficult.
Many great suggestions to work my way through. I need to get out my notebook and write them down.:wink:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is another thought:
https://www.horseloverz.com/product...+Weather!+Heritage+Gloves+Complete+Collection


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Corporal said:


> Here is another thought:
> https://www.horseloverz.com/product...+Weather!+Heritage+Gloves+Complete+Collection


 
I love the look and sound of those gloves. Fleece lining is a plus!


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Corporal, I had those last year. They were bulky and hard to ride in and NOT WARM. I have kind of poor circulation in my hands, though so that is just my experience. I rode in regular gloves with a hand warmer instead. (Could also be that my usual 7 in Heritage was too big in this model). 

PS: If anyone wants a gently used size 7 of those gloves, I would let them go cheaply.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, so much for those gloves. I think the key for those of us that have Raynaud's is to use the hand warmers. We need actual heat because our hands alone do not generate enough heat to warm up in a pair of gloves.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I think that must be it. When I bought those Heritage gloves last year, I thought I would be done with frozen, numb, or excruciatingly not-numb fingers. No such luck. They were colder than some of my thinner gloves. The only ones I have that help much are my pigskin leather work gloves that are lined, and then only if they go on while my hands are still warm. If my hands are already cold, gloves will not warm them back up. They are pretty much impossible to ride in or do up buckles, etc.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Other methods of keeping the extremities warm: Walk quickly up and down an indoors staircase for 10min before rugging up and going outdoors, with gloves on. Your peripheral circulation will then be open, and your body trying to dump heat.

Foods that encourage the peripheral circulation include horseradish, wasabi and chillies.

And speaking of materials that stay warm when wet, you can't beat the microfibre material out of which our light mountain-climbing gloves are made for that. And you keep as much dexterity as with riding gloves, but several orders of magnitude warmer. We also have thick thermal walking pants made from the same material. They look like a snuggly sort of tracksuit bottom, but are so much warmer. We wore them mountaineering in snow and they kept us plenty warm. You can even ride in them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If I could find a pair of Sorel boots made in Canada, I'd grab them in a heartbeat. When Columbia took over Kaufman, they switched to China and they just don't cut it like the old Canadian made boots. I was given a pair, not with the big clunky looking footbed but lighter. Wore them sockless inside the felt liners and my feet were warm because good rubber is warmer than man-made. Provided adequate traction in the snow as well. Rubber isn't as slippery on ice as man-made.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Zexious said:


> Those hand warmy things


This^^

My toes and fingers cannot survive the winter without them. 

And conversely to what the directions say on the toe warmers, I put them on the TOP of my toes (which for some reason the directions say you aren't supposed to do) but that's what _works!_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I haven't had any success with the chemical warmers, for feet or hands. With my new boots, I don't have problems with cold toes anymore anyway, so that's a plus. The hand warmers just don't keep my fingers warm while I'm working. They have to stay on the backs of my hands so I can work/ride/play and they don't stay in place or they heat the back of my hands, but not my fingers. The only way they work is if I put them in a pocket and then periodically warm up my hands in the pocket.

It makes no sense to me. Those things should work.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

They do work for me most of the time. I'm so sorry they don't help you enough. I did, however, teach my TB I do dressage with to neck rein just so I can stick a hand in my pocket periodically. It actually ended up being good for him too because he is much more attentive to leg aids now, but it was completely motivated by cold hands, lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*keeping warm*

have you thought about rideing out in base layers to add extra protection from the cold i think thay might help.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Opening them up just before you leave, rather than outside while you're already cold, can help too :>


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know about OP, but I already use a base layer. I actually have good cold tolerance other than my hands, and I can get my core warm enough that I start to sweat and still have ice cold hands. I almost never keep a coat on through a whole ride here in MO, but it only has to be 40F or so before my hands are suffering even if I'm sweating in just a short sleeve top. Bad circulation. :-(


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Get a piece of sheepskin, cut it so that it is wide enough to wrap around your wrist so it is about 4" in width up you wrist. On one side cut a 'U' shape from the wrist to half way down your fingers over the back of your hands. (So it is all in one piece) 

Fix some Velcro to the wrist band so it stays closed and an elastic loop on the end of the 'U' to hook over your ring or big finger. I just make a hole in the sheepskin and use a rivet for fixing, easier than sewing. 
You can wear gloves under the sheepskin but keeping the wrist and the back of the hand extra toast helps the fingers. 

Hope you can understand!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> Get a piece of sheepskin, cut it so that it is wide enough to wrap around your wrist so it is about 4" in width up you wrist. On one side cut a 'U' shape from the wrist to half way down your fingers over the back of your hands. (So it is all in one piece)
> 
> Fix some Velcro to the wrist band so it stays closed and an elastic loop on the end of the 'U' to hook over your ring or big finger. I just make a hole in the sheepskin and use a rivet for fixing, easier than sewing.
> You can wear gloves under the sheepskin but keeping the wrist and the back of the hand extra toast helps the fingers.
> ...


 

That's a very clever idea!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*base layer set*

have you thought about perchaseing a base layer set eather from mountain horse equestrian or eather from kingsland equestrian thay should keep you warm.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A hand warming trick is to extend the arms then swing them side to side to they cross each other then straighten as they go back. Do this half a dozen times and fingers will be toasty warm.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Heated Gloves, Electric Gloves, Battery Heat Gloves - The Warming Store


Haven't tried them. My daughter did have a pair of battery heated socks she used for skiing at one time. They broke quick but she isn't real good at taking care of her stuff either.

I just use the ski gloves she abandons because there is some little spot on them. Some of them have little pouches for the hand warmers. Trick with those warmers is you have to let some air get at them to warm them up first. If you stuff them right into a pair of boots or heavy gloves they aren't going to heat as well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

-30 this morning at watering time. Everything toasty warm but my feet. Time to haul out the winter boots.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Why your hands are cold
Women tend to get colder hands and feet than men because of how we are engineered. Men's heat is relatively evenly distributed. Women's however centers around our core and not so much in our limbs. This is so that if a woman is pregnant, the baby is always safe and warm. Just a fun fact 

What I do
For my hands I get the warmest mittens I can. Mitts are much better than gloves for keeping your fingers warm. Also at my barn there is a heat gun on the desk that is used to warm bits for the horses. However it does wonders at defrosting fingers =D


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Get a piece of sheepskin, cut it so that it is wide enough to wrap around your wrist so it is about 4" in width up you wrist. On one side cut a 'U' shape from the wrist to half way down your fingers over the back of your hands. (So it is all in one piece)
> 
> Fix some Velcro to the wrist band so it stays closed and an elastic loop on the end of the 'U' to hook over your ring or big finger. I just make a hole in the sheepskin and use a rivet for fixing, easier than sewing.
> You can wear gloves under the sheepskin but keeping the wrist and the back of the hand extra toast helps the fingers.
> ...


I have a little bit of sheepskin, but can't quite picture these. Could you or someone that 'gets it' draw something for me? Please.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Many Canadians wear what we affectionately call Nipigon Nylons. They are the grey wool sock with the white and red around the top of the cuff, normally tho't of as work socks. They got their name from an area, Nipigon, way back when women wore lightweight shoes. Their feet would get so cold with the unheated crawlspace that they'd slide hubby's work socks over their shoes. Anyway, when the heels in a pair gave out from normal usage, I kept the cuffs from the top of the heel up. Sewed it around so it wouldn't unravel, and attached a loop of elastic for my thumb and these keep my wrists warm and add an extra layer to the back of the hand.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Too bad those Nipigon Nylons aren't made of wool anymore... We used to buy those all the time and then noticed they didn't work and wore out quickly. Upon closer inspection, the wool content is ridiculously low. I can't remember how low anymore. I haven't purchased those in years anymore. It's tough to find things that have more wool in them than other fibres now.


----------

